# Blind Cockatiel?



## Nicolestiels (Jan 9, 2012)

I have an 8 year old lutino who i think might be blind  one of her eyes is completely clouded over and the other one is kind of cloudy. She has a hard time staying on her perch and she cant step up onto my finger or walk on my finger or else she just falls right off. If she tries to fly she just flys in place kinda and falls. Is there anything I can do to help make her comfortable or help or have an easier life? And also, if I take her to an avian vet, what can they do about blindness?


----------



## Nicolestiels (Jan 9, 2012)

Her beak also grows quite fast and I have to get her beak cut every week or 2 because it grows so long so fast,, any clues as to why this is?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Has her liver function ever been tested? If not, it would be a good idea.


----------



## Nicolestiels (Jan 9, 2012)

no I havent had any tests done, she's never been to the vet before


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Have you taken her to a vet?


----------



## Nicolestiels (Jan 9, 2012)

no i havent i dont know if it would be worth the trip because what can a vet do about blindness?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Your hen has other health issues going on., In looking at your other postings the excessive yellow wash to her plumage and the beak overgrowth problem are good indicators of liver problems.

The clouding of the eyes can be a result of a bacterial infection.

It is best to see an avian vet to see what is going on.


----------

